# PC komplett in LN2 lagern



## matthias2304 (14. Mai 2012)

Hi

hab mal ne Frage zu LN2. Is es möglich einen PC komplett in LN2 zu legen und dann damit den PC zu kühlen für ne Bench-Session? N2 ist nicht elektrisch leitfähig, aber wie sieht das aus, wenn es in LN2 lagert? Ändert dass die physikalischen / elektrischen Fähigkeiten? Hab Zugriff auf ne große Menge an LN2 und müsste damit net sparen . Als Box würde ich ne Styropor-Box nehmen mit Deckel, der ein Loch hat. Funzt das?


----------



## Playa (14. Mai 2012)

Alle Materialien dehnen sich aus und ziehen sich zusammen bei gewissen Temperaturen bis zu einem bestimmten Grad.

Ich sehe da ernsthafte Probleme bei dieser Sache. Vielleicht geht es ja gut, aber dann auch nur für eine Benchsession.
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die elektr. Leitungen im und auf dem PCB reissen/brechen können. Das ist unter einem Mikroriss zu verstehen. Defekt ist es aber dann trotzdem.

Nächste Frage wäre, wie die Kondensatoren (und andere Bauteile) so niedrige Temperaturen mitmachen.

Wenn du ein altes (kaum noch zu gebrauchendes) Mainboard zu Testzwecken hast, kannst du es ja einfach mal ausprobieren und uns berichten ! Würd mich schon irgendwie interessieren. Jede Wette von meiner Seite aus, dass es aber der Abschiedstest für das Board sein wird !


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Mai 2012)

Also den kompletten PC in LN2 legen wird nicht funktionieren. Festplatten haben ausdrücklich ne spezifizierte Mindestbetriebstemperatur und ich glaub du hast Glück wenn die auch nur bei -10 Grad liegt, die frieren einfach ein. Genauso gibt es bei jedem Chip die Möglichkeit eines Coldbugs und wenn du soviele Chips auf -180° runterkühlst wird schon einer dabei sein, der das nicht mitmacht (Northbridge, Southbridge, evt. Ram, etc.)

Die beste Möglichkeit ist wohl immernoch die "Benchbox" du baust das System in einem Styroporkasten auf, kühlst die CPU aber trotzdem mit normalem Pot. Abundzu gibst du mal etwas LN2 daneben und lässt die kalte Luft die restlichen Komponenten kühlen.


----------



## Supeq (14. Mai 2012)

GLaub auch nicht, das es möglich ist ... zumal -190° auch ziemlich übertrieben wären!


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Mai 2012)

Naja, für den Prozessor (sofern es kein Phenom I oder Sandy Bridge ist) ist es nicht übertrieben, nur für den Kleinkram auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> GLaub auch nicht, das es möglich ist ... zumal -190° auch ziemlich übertrieben wären!


 
Es wäre halt einfach - einfach. Man bräuchte keine extra Kühlung für RAM und Chipsatz und man sollte eigentlich auch keine Isolierung gegen Kondeswasser mehr brauchen. Das Problem sind aber afaik (neben Laufwerken&Co, die nun wirklich nicht mit rein müssen) Stromversorgung und eben die Vielzahl an Chips. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass unter den ganzen Kleinverbrauchern irgendwas ist, dessen Coldbug diesseits von -180 °C liegt, ist doch recht hoch. Und die sich ändernden elektrischen Eigenschaften von MoSFETs und Kondensatoren dürften die Spannungsregelung extrem durcheinander bringen -> müsste man ggf. auslöten. 

(Da fällt mir spontan eine komplett andere Frage ein: Wäre es eigentlich theoretisch möglich, die (CPU-)Spannungswandler (andere haben ja keinen eigenen Anschluss) mit weniger als 12 V, im Extremfall direkt mit der Ziel-Vcore zu versorgen? Ein einfacher Downstep führt ja eh keine Transformation durch. Und wenn man ein gutes Netzteil hat, wäre das sogar eine sehr bequeme Möglichkeit, eine ungenügende Phalanx auf dem Mainboard zu umgehen: Einfach im BIOS die maximale Spannung einstellen, die MoSFETs stehen permanent offen, weil die eh nicht erreicht wird - und der OCer kann ganz bequem von extern regeln und vor allem eine sehr saubere Spannung zuführen.)


----------



## matthias2304 (14. Mai 2012)

Also dass man die Laufwerke nicht kühlen kann ist logisch und war auch nicht in meinem Interesse. Bezog sich rein auf Bauteile auf dem Mainboard. Das die Kondensatoren etc das nicht mitmachen ist natürlich wahrscheinlich und ist mir in meinem Wahn auch net eingefallen. Wenn ich mal ein Mainboard übrig habe, dann werd ich das trotzdem mal versuchen. Aber iM ist das erstmal gestorben.
Danke für die ganzen Antworten.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn du dir nen Pot kaufst und wirklich so billig an Massen Ln2 rankommst steht dir aber trotzdem ne große Overclocker-Karriere bevor 

Ich bin jedenfalls schonmal positiv beeindruckt von dir, hier wird i.d.R. alle paar Wochen ein Thread mit ähnlichem Thema eröffnet und die meisten Ersteller reagieren beleidigt oder patzig wenn wir ihm sagen dass wir das für nicht machbar halten. 
Insofern, cool dass du unsere Meinungen annimmst 

Es wär natürlich trotzdem cool wenn du es einfach mal probierst, erwarte halt blos keine Wunder davon, dann bist du danach nicht enttäuscht. Wirklich ausprobiert hat es afaik noch keiner.


----------



## teurorist (14. Mai 2012)

vergesst es alle 775 bords wo ich hatte haben einen cb von ca -10 bis -30  ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es bei anderen Sockeln große unterscheide gibt also no way


----------



## M3gaFr3ak (17. Mai 2012)

Ähm, niedrige Temperaturen verringern auch den Widerstand von leitenden Materialien, ergo, dir wird das Board durchschmoren, da die Widerstände nicht mehr funktionieren werden^^

EDIT: das elektrolyt der kondensatoren wird auch einfrieren, d.h. die werdne keine energie mehr speichern...


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Mai 2012)

Zum Beispiel haben Awardfabrik aber ja auch ihre Benchbox. Ne mit Styropor isolierte Holzkiste, wo einfach das Board reingepackt wird. Dann wird der Deckel zugemacht und lustig Stickstoff reingegossen. Nicht so, dass das ganze unter Wasser (bzw. unter N²) steht, aber schon so, dass darin verglichen mit der Außentemperatur eine sehr viel niedrigere Temperatur herrscht. Das haben die auf der Gigabyte EOC gemacht, draußen warens 27-30°, in deren Kiste ca. -40°. Das kommt dem glaube ich noch am nächsten und hat auch recht anständig funktioniert. Wenn man das Board etwas aufbockt, und einen gewissen Bodensatz an LN2 da drin halten kann (ohne dass die Komponenten davon direkt berührt werden) kriegt man das ganze schon so kalt wie's geht, ohne dass die weiter oben beschriebenen Probleme auftreten. Jetzt mal abgesehen von Sinn und Zweck.


----------



## matthias2304 (19. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wenn du dir nen Pot kaufst und wirklich so billig an Massen Ln2 rankommst steht dir aber trotzdem ne große Overclocker-Karriere bevor
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls schonmal positiv beeindruckt von dir, hier wird i.d.R. alle paar Wochen ein Thread mit ähnlichem Thema eröffnet und die meisten Ersteller reagieren beleidigt oder patzig wenn wir ihm sagen dass wir das für nicht machbar halten.
> Insofern, cool dass du unsere Meinungen annimmst
> ...


 
Deshalb hab ich ja dieses Thread eröffnet, damit ich mir Meinungen einholen kann.



> Zum Beispiel haben Awardfabrik aber ja auch ihre Benchbox. Ne mit Styropor isolierte Holzkiste, wo einfach das Board reingepackt wird. Dann wird der Deckel zugemacht und lustig Stickstoff reingegossen. Nicht so, dass das ganze unter Wasser (bzw. unter N²) steht, aber schon so, dass darin verglichen mit der Außentemperatur eine sehr viel niedrigere Temperatur herrscht. Das haben die auf der Gigabyte EOC gemacht, draußen warens 27-30°, in deren Kiste ca. -40°. Das kommt dem glaube ich noch am nächsten und hat auch recht anständig funktioniert. Wenn man das Board etwas aufbockt, und einen gewissen Bodensatz an LN2 da drin halten kann (ohne dass die Komponenten davon direkt berührt werden) kriegt man das ganze schon so kalt wie's geht, ohne dass die weiter oben beschriebenen Probleme auftreten. Jetzt mal abgesehen von Sinn und Zweck.



Ja, dass hab ich mir dann auch überlegt. Ich hatte vor so das Problem dem Kondenswasser zu umgehen. Wenn ich nen Lüfter in die Seitenwand baue, der mit sehr geringen Umdrehungen -<250rpm?- einen geringen Luftstrom erzeugt, so wird meiner Phantasie nach das Kondensieren verhindert. Nur dazu. Also ich sach mal so, wenn ich an "Altmetall" komme, mit der ich das Testen kann, ohne wirklich dem Verlust nach zu trauern, dann wird das doch ausprobiert. Just for Fun.

Wird dann auch mit Bild-Material und Video untermalt


----------



## Superwip (19. Mai 2012)

Man müsste erstmal alle ElKos gegen temperaturbestängigere Kondensatoren ersetzen aber auch dann ist noch, wie schon angesprochen jeder von dutzenden ICs auf dem Board eine mögliche Fehlerquelle


----------



## Zweiblum (3. Juni 2012)

Hi,

in dem Thread mag ich mal mitspinnen, weil ich da schon lange zwei Dinge im Hinterkopf habe:

Also, wenn man das MoBo tatsächlich unter LN2 setzen könnte (ohne jetzt mal die Probleme restlicher Bauteile zu berücksichtigen), bräuchte man keinen Pott mehr, da die CPU im LN2 "schwimmt". Lustige Idee, finde ich. Man könnte auf die CPU vielleicht ein Cu-Blech mit langen Noppen oder so draufspannen, um die Oberfläche zu vergrößern  sehr lustig die Idee, finde ich. Aber man braucht viiel LN2.

Zweite Variante, diesmal Extrem-extrem-OCing:

Das MoBo wird mit LN2 gekühlt und der Pott von außen ebenso (er steht mit im LN2). In den Pott kommt dann flüssiges Helium, das außen vom Stickstoff "vorgekühlt" wird. So macht man das bei supraleitenden Magneten z.B. in NMRs: Außen ne dicke Schicht LN2, innen die supraleitenden Teile schwimmen in Helium.

Nur son Denkanstoß für Leute, die mal so richtig basteln wollen und denen Stickstoff noch nicht reicht 

Gruß

Zweiblum


----------



## ViP94 (3. Juni 2012)

Was ich mal echt cool fände, wäre eine CPU komplett ohne Kühlkörper zu betreiben, aber trotzdem nur mit Luft kühlen. 
Also mit dem Kompressor einfach Luft über den Heatspreader Blasen. 
Da muss man halt eine Vorrichtung bauen, damit es den Rest nicht weg bläst, aber möglich sollte das doch schon sein, oder?


----------



## SirGonzo (3. Juni 2012)

Mit m VW Golf Kühler wär doch mal ne Aktion


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Juni 2012)

Zweiblum schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in dem Thread mag ich mal mitspinnen, weil ich da schon lange zwei Dinge im Hinterkopf habe:
> 
> Also, wenn man das MoBo tatsächlich unter LN2 setzen könnte (ohne jetzt mal die Probleme restlicher Bauteile zu berücksichtigen), bräuchte man keinen Pott mehr, da die CPU im LN2 "schwimmt". Lustige Idee, finde ich. Man könnte auf die CPU vielleicht ein Cu-Blech mit langen Noppen oder so draufspannen, um die Oberfläche zu vergrößern  sehr lustig die Idee, finde ich. Aber man braucht viiel LN2.


Ich schätze, die Temperaturen der CPU würden dennoch um ein Vielfaches schlechter sein als mit Pot. Ein guter LN2-Pot wiegt so zwischen 1,5 und 2kg und hat unten entsprechend viel Masse. Hast du weniger Masse, ist der Kältepuffer viel zu klein. Es geht dort hauptsächlich darum, die Temperaturen auch bei sehr hohen Spannungen und hoher Last halten zu können, und dafür sorgt eben das viele kalte Kupfer des Pots, was die Abwärme der CPU aufnehmen kann, ohne sich selbst zu stark zu erwärmen. Andererseits wäre bei deiner Idee ja das Board+Sockel extrem kalt, was von unten vielleicht gegenwirken könnte. Trotzdem glaube ich, wenn du den Puffer jetzt komplett weglässt, dass die CPU-Temperatur sehr stark schwanken wird. Ohne Experiment kann man das natürlich nicht feststellen, und ich vermute einfach mal ins Blaue, aber je nach Spannung und Abwärme schätze ich, dass die Temperaturdifferenz Idle <-> Last zwischen 100 und 150°C betragen wird.
Das Kupferblech könnte dem als Temperaturpuffer entgegenwirken, aber dann darf es schon kein "Blech" mehr sein, sondern sollte dicker und vor allem schwerer sein. Wenn du die Technik dann optimierst, bist du nämlich doch wieder bei nem stinknormalen Pot. 



Zweiblum schrieb:


> Zweite Variante, diesmal Extrem-extrem-OCing:
> 
> Das MoBo wird mit LN2 gekühlt und der Pott von außen ebenso (er steht mit im LN2). In den Pott kommt dann flüssiges Helium, das außen vom Stickstoff "vorgekühlt" wird. So macht man das bei supraleitenden Magneten z.B. in NMRs: Außen ne dicke Schicht LN2, innen die supraleitenden Teile schwimmen in Helium.
> 
> Nur son Denkanstoß für Leute, die mal so richtig basteln wollen und denen Stickstoff noch nicht reicht


LHe-Kühlung gibts schon auf HWBot, schau mal beim FX-8150. Da hat man sich aber den Stickstoff drumrum gespart, hat aber offenbar trotzdem gereicht  Ich weiß es klingt bei knapp -200°C kaltem Zeug paradox, aber die Temperaturen müssten mit LN2 drumrum ja eigentlich noch ein Stück schlechter sein. Immerhin wird der Pot (gesetzt den Fall er ist randvoll mit LHe) von dem Zeug aufgewärmt.  Mal außer Acht gelassen, dass die Raumtemperaur ja auch einigen Einfluss hat, aber mit der ganzen Iso drumrum sollte sich der in Grenzen halten.



ViP94 schrieb:


> Was ich mal echt cool fände, wäre eine CPU komplett ohne Kühlkörper zu betreiben, aber trotzdem nur mit Luft kühlen.
> Also mit dem Kompressor einfach Luft über den Heatspreader Blasen.
> Da muss man halt eine Vorrichtung bauen, damit es den Rest nicht weg bläst, aber möglich sollte das doch schon sein, oder?


 Ich weiß wie du das meinst, aber ich bezweifle, dass diese Art von Kühlung ausreichen wird. Die Wärmeabgabefläche ist viel zu klein. Du musst mal überlegen, die Oberfläche ist selbst beim Boxed-Kühler durch die Lamellen um ein dutzendfaches höher, als wenn du einfach nur den Heatspreader kühlst. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, bau mal deinen CPU-Kühler ab, richte nen starken Lüfter auf die CPU, und lass den Rechner 10s lang anlaufen. Dann Netzteil ausmachen. Die CPU kannst du dann ohne Topflappen nicht mehr anfassen  Und dann überleg mal, wie sowas im Lastzustand aussehen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich schätze, die Temperaturen der CPU würden dennoch um ein Vielfaches schlechter sein als mit Pot. Ein guter LN2-Pot wiegt so zwischen 1,5 und 2kg und hat unten entsprechend viel Masse. Hast du weniger Masse, ist der Kältepuffer viel zu klein.



Wenn er das ganze in LN2 schwimmen lässt, braucht er keinen Puffer - er hat ja direkt und immer die maximale Kältewirkung.
De facto hätte er da eine Flüssigkeitskühlung mit -196 °C kaltem Medium, und niemand käme auf die Idee bei einer Flüssigkeitskühlung mit konstantem Wärmeabtransport Puffer einzubauen. Die braucht man erst, wenn man ungleichmäßig kühlt (=nachkippt) oder gar die Kühlleistung regulieren will, ohne die Temperatur des Kühlmediums zu beeinflussen. (also z.B. mit LN2 eine Coldbug freundliche Temperatur um die -100 halten)



> Ich weiß wie du das meinst, aber ich bezweifle, dass diese Art von Kühlung ausreichen wird. Die Wärmeabgabefläche ist viel zu klein. Du musst mal überlegen, die Oberfläche ist selbst beim Boxed-Kühler durch die Lamellen um ein dutzendfaches höher, als wenn du einfach nur den Heatspreader kühlst. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, bau mal deinen CPU-Kühler ab, richte nen starken Lüfter auf die CPU, und lass den Rechner 10s lang anlaufen. Dann Netzteil ausmachen. Die CPU kannst du dann ohne Topflappen nicht mehr anfassen  Und dann überleg mal, wie sowas im Lastzustand aussehen würde.


 
Auch ein starker Lüfter erreicht keine nenneswerte Kompression. Die Hauptkühlwirkung bei ihm würde nicht durch die Konvektion, sondern durch die Expansion erzielt werden. De facto eine Kompressorkühlung (mit sehr primitivem Verdampfer), deren Arbeitsmedium Luft und deren Rückfuhrleitung die gesamte Umgebung ist.
Mit einem ausreichend starken Kompressor sollte das funktionieren (wenn auch vielleicht den IHS errodieren  ), aber Energieverbrauch und Lärmentwicklung wären abartig.


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn er das ganze in LN2 schwimmen lässt, braucht er keinen Puffer - er hat ja direkt und immer die maximale Kältewirkung.
> De facto hätte er da eine Flüssigkeitskühlung mit -196 °C kaltem Medium, und niemand käme auf die Idee bei einer Flüssigkeitskühlung mit konstantem Wärmeabtransport Puffer einzubauen. Die braucht man erst, wenn man ungleichmäßig kühlt (=nachkippt) oder gar die Kühlleistung regulieren will, ohne die Temperatur des Kühlmediums zu beeinflussen. (also z.B. mit LN2 eine Coldbug freundliche Temperatur um die -100 halten)


 Dann muss das ganze aber wirklich schon LN2-Kühlung im Aquarium-Style sein. Ich hab mir das wohl etwas anders vorgestellt, mit vielleicht 0,5cm höherem "Wasser"stand als sich die CPU befindet. Aber du hast Recht.. Wenn man einen konstanten Kühlmediums-Pegel hält (vielleicht 5-10cm überm Board), dürfte die CPU auch konstant extrem kalt bleiben. Das einzige was mir noch einfallen würde: Das LN2 würde ja im Bereich der CPU sehr schnell verdampfen und sich so in gasförmiger Form seinen Weg nach oben an die Oberfläche bahnen. Hat man dort extreme Blasenbildung, könnte der Kontakt des übrigen LN2's abnehmen und die Kühlleistung schmälern. Aber das ist sehr hypothetisch und ich weiß nicht, inwieweit das in der Praxis zutreffen würde.




> Auch ein starker Lüfter erreicht keine nenneswerte Kompression. Die  Hauptkühlwirkung bei ihm würde nicht durch die Konvektion, sondern durch  die Expansion erzielt werden. De facto eine Kompressorkühlung (mit sehr  primitivem Verdampfer), deren Arbeitsmedium Luft und deren  Rückfuhrleitung die gesamte Umgebung ist.
> Mit einem ausreichend starken Kompressor sollte das funktionieren (wenn auch vielleicht den IHS errodieren  ), aber Energieverbrauch und Lärmentwicklung wären abartig.


Ich habs nicht studiert  Aber ich hab nen Luftkompressor hier stehen, und wenn ich mit dem volle Kanne auf die CPU ballere, wird das Ding trotzdem überhitzen, mehr wollte ich damit gar nicht sagen.^^


----------



## Jan565 (9. Juni 2012)

Ist nicht das Problem bei den Intel immer noch das die einfach einen Colt Bug haben? Damit ist doch eigentlich die Idee mit dem HE2 komplett hinfällig, aber schlecht ist die nicht!

Das andere Problem wenn man mit HE2 Kühlen will, es ist noch mal viel teurer als LN2. Würde man mit einem AMD Benchen würde sich HE2 wirklich anbieten, denn die schmieren bei -235° nicht ab wie ein Intel zum Beispiel. Wodurch das kommt würde mich aber auch mal interessiern


----------



## Acool18 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich würd es dir auch nich raten denn CPU ok macht vlt. noch (aber es kommt irgendwann zu Coldbugs) ,mit aber Kondensatoren, North- Southbridge bzw. die Leitungen im Mainboard machns vlt. auch net mit.
Was vlt. ginge wäre eine Metalschalle im Deckel das du das mit LN2 füllst und die kalte Luft und N2 nach und sinken und das Mainboard/Motherboard kühlen.
Ne frage zum schluss woher bekommst du dein LN2 denn Linde ist recht teuer 25Lieter mit Leihbehälter 230 Euro naja ne Antwort wäre nett.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2013)

Guck mal aufs Datum  Das letzte mal dass der TE hier was schrieb ist ein Jahr her...


----------



## matthias2304 (11. Mai 2013)

Hi ja ich hab das " Projekt" nie umgesetzt. Das ln2 bekomm ich relativ günstig über die Arbeit.


----------

